# Spade Trip Recap and Photo links...



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

The spade fishing trip was a success, despite the fact that I spent the majority of it on my back because I was too macho to take dramamine! No fish for me!

Now, nearly everyone else can tell a different story.

It was interesting to see hundreds of these fish just circling the tower, almost within reach.

Everytime I heard "fish on!" there was a fight going on. Strong fish, and I will let those who did the catching speak for themselves.

It was a hot day and a little rough out there, but the results were great.

Trip photos are posted at:

http://www.sallytfishing.com/spade-fishing-trip.htm

If you don't see you P&S nick there it is because I forgot it, so please tell me and I will add it to your photo.

Thanks to Captain Pete and the Crew of the SallyT for a great charter!

I really enjoyed meeting all of you and hope that you enjoyed the trip.

Let's do it again!

Bob


----------



## YOUNGSTER (Apr 21, 2004)

*Thank You, Bob!!!!!!!!*

It was an absolutely great trip!!!!!!

Perfect weather, pretty calm and clear sea, and thick thick school of big spadefish..........
Hearing that "FISH ON!!!!!" .....
My goodness, by far, one of the best fishing trip my family had, if not THE BEST...

Although my lil boy got a bit impatient after losing the very first hook up, he couldn't stop talking about those fish he saw and could've had, and my wife Sue who caught two of those near citation Spades now has the "scars of honor" on her hand.....three blisters from fighting those creatures!!!!!!!
I've caught one lil one, but I tell ya, that fish felt a lot bigger than what it turned out to be.
NS4D, you are absolutely right......Pound for pound, the best fighting inshore fish I've ever caught.......and I can't wait to do it again!!!!
The Sally-T crews were definitely courteous, helpful, and man........they are great!!!
We would absolutely do it again and 
THANK YOU VERY MUCH AGAIN, BOB, FOR MAKING THIS HAPPEN!!!!!!
It was really nice to meet all those P&S members, and my wife couldn't get over how nice and wonderful everyone of you were!!!!
What a day we had today...
A piece of heaven I tasted today.....


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

*thanks for the trip*

bob,
thanks again for the get together. The trip was great and i was finally able to put the names with the faces i talk to so frequently. A good group of guys and women. My wife was not so much of a fisherman and now she's asking "when are we going again. The Sally T crew was great. One trip we can't forget.

dickyboy77
john


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*Thanks Bob & Sally T Crew*

Beautiful but Hot day out at the tower with PLENTY of Spadefish circling the tower and the Sally T. Took a while for the bite to turn on, but when it did, everyone seemed to be hooking up (except the other boats around us).

Took my lite tackle with me (6'6" Fin-Nor combo with 12lb test and 17lb flourocarbon leader with a red owner 1/0 hook). I managed to land three nice Spade's and lost three as well  . 

Those are some tough little boogers to say the least. My first fish walked me from the back of the boat to the front, to the back, then back up front on my tackle (What a blast  ) before we could get him landed. 

I wasn't paying attention another time (lesson learned) and actually had one Spade take the rod right out of my hand and somehow I reached down real quick and saved it  before it splashed. Biggest Spade of the day for me was 6.75#'s.

Also on the trip we saw 2 Cobia (Big El had a hook up on one of them for a few seconds), a decent size shark and a cuda. Dolphins gave us a nice show on the way back in once we got into the bay playing in the wake and jumping all around the boat.

Thanks to the crew of the Sally T again as they worked thier butts off when the bite was on! 

Don't miss this trip next time it was fantastic!

Dixie


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Glad to see that the trip was a success. Sorry I couldn't make it but will definitely be on the next. Anthony - You've got to be the most photographed TF'er on the board. See you soon.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

YOUNGSTER said:


> It was an absolutely great trip!!!!!!


Where were YOU when we were taking fish photos???? You guys must have been sleeping on the side of the boat!

Glad you enjoyed the trip.

I remembered your son getting that first hookup and seeing his rod bend double. I had that happen with a bass when I was five. I was SO mad that the fish got off, but it made me want it even more.

To ALL - If anyone has more photos (Nsearch and others) send them to me and I'll post them.

You don't have to edit them, I can do it.

Send to [email protected]

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Outstanding fishing trip.

It was the most exciting fishing trip and yet the most frustating fishing trip . 
To see all those spade fish swimming around the Sally-T was an awsome sight. 
I did not land a fish but to know (and see) they were there has left me wanting more! 

Great job setting the spade trip up Bob.

When is the next trip, I'm ready to sign up.


Robert


----------



## baddogg3521 (Aug 26, 2003)

that had to be one of the best days of fishing i have had in a long time. i came away with 3 the biggest being 7.8 and lost 3. it took me a little to catch on to how to land these fighters. have to plan another one of these outings had a blast.

my brother picked up one aswell and bobby got sick. great to see both of those happen.  

can't wait to get back out there. hopefully it will not be so blistering hot

dan lee

great meeting all u guys


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Great photo from Robert....

The Kingdom of the Spades.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

It was a fun and educational trip. I've never seen so many fish schooled up like that before. It was also nice to see some cobia swimming around. Next time I will be better prepared. I lucked out and caught mine just before we had to leave. Would definitely do the trip again. It was great meeting everyone.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Great Trip*

It was my first boat fishing trip ever. I was fun and educational experience; morning started with seeing the submarine at Fort Story, the school of spades, cobias, shark and the dolphins on the way back. It was great to meet everyone. Thanks Highcap for setting up this trip, Anthony for the motion sickness pill, NSearch for the rig.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

The more I'm on this site the more I'm convinced that I live in the work part of the country Nice trip guys and thanks for sharing I think it's time for me to relocate.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Too bad I had to go to a family function of my girlfriend's up in Northern VA. Can't wait to move back down to Tidewater again. I live in Vienna and miss just stopping at the beach after work and drowning some bait and slinging metal. I wish I was able to stay the summer down there, but they wanted me up here by June. Found out that they didn't need me until late September!


----------

